
Ask HN: Why isn't Firefox on Andriod upto par with its web version? - jackallis
i dont understand why it is not. Is the capability&#x2F;capacity issue or is the unwillingness?<p>every aspect of Andriod version is terrible when compared against web version. For me privacy is a number one issue.
======
xorzarle
What do you mean by "web version"? Are you referring to the desktop client?

Have you tried Firefox Preview yet? For me, many of the annoyances of the
current stable android version are resolved in Firefox Preview, though a few
new issues are introduced.

An issue that irks me is that telemetry is enabled by default in all the
android versions. I don't think they can claim to be the privacy browser until
they at least introduce an option to turn this off from the intro screen.

